# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Toàn cảnh Hồng Kông

## danghung

Hồng Kông là một sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa truyền thống và hiện đại, giữa châu Âu và châu Á, trong đó quá khứ, hiện tại và tương lai sống đan xen với nhau...


_Một chiếc thuyền truyền thống Trung Quốc tương phản đáng kể với đường chân trời hiện đại. Đây là hình ảnh tại bến cảng Victoria, nơi có phục vụ các tour du lịch miễn phí cho du khách trên những chiếc thuyền truyền thống._

_Với chiều dài 2,2 km, cầu Tsing Ma, kết nối sân bay đến trung tâm thành phố, là cầu treo dài nhất thế giới_ 

_Là một trong những điểm thu hút khách nổi tiếng nhất ở Hồng Kông, Đức Phật khổng lồ trên đảo Lantau mỗi năm đón hàng ngàn khách du lịch và khách hành hương. Ở ảnh phía bên phải là Đền Man Mo nằm trên đường Hollywood, tôn vinh Man, vị thần của văn học và Mo, thần chiến tranh._


_Các huyện miền Trung là trung tâm tài chính của Hồng Kông, nổi tiếng với các cửa hàng thời trang sành điệu và nghệ thuật kiến trúc hiện đại._


_Đứng trên đỉnh núi Victoria bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh quan tổng thể tuyệt đẹp_

_Lễ hội Thuyền Rồng được tổ chức để tưởng nhớ cái chết của anh hùng dân tộc Trung Quốc Qu Yuan, người tự tử bằng cách chết đuối ở sông Lô Mi hơn 2.000 năm trước trong cuộc biểu tình chống tham nhũng của chính phủ.
_

_Các lễ hội mùa thu Trung Quốc được tổ chức để ăn mừng mùa thu hoạch và dịp mặt trăng lớn nhất và sáng nhất của năm, là một trong những lễ hội truyền thống sôi động và đầy màu sắc hằng năm._

_Đường phố Hồng Kông hiện đại với những chiếc xe buýt hai tầng, các tòa nhà phong cách Victoria, và đường phố với tên tuổi như Soho Road và Nữ hoàng...
_


_Kinh kịch rất thu hút du khách ở Hồng Kông
_


_Đền Pak Taicòn được gọi là "Hoàng đế tối cao của Thiên Đàng bí ẩn', được xây dựng vào năm 1783. Thiết kế ngôi đền bao gồm các yếu tố truyền thống của Trung Quốc như những bức tượng gốm, tranh hoành tráng và đá sư tử._




_Người Trung Quốc nổi tiếng với cách bày trí nghệ thuật ẩm thực đầy tinh tế. Trong hình ảnh, một trong những sáng tạo tinh tế của đầu bếp Lau Kam-kai, Khách sạn Nikko Toh Lee._
_Được biết đến là thủ đô sành ăn của châu Á, Hồng Kông có những món ăn quốc tế nổi tiếng với sự kết hợp kỳ lạ giữa hương vị phương Đông và hương vị phương Tây._


_Biểu tượng "Avenue of Stars" của thành phố tôn vinh cho chuyên gia xuất sắc trong ngành công nghiệp phim Hồng Kông_

_Hồng Kông vừa có nét cổ truyền lại vừa có nét hiện đại, mang một vẻ huyền bí đặc biệt vào ban đêm_




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## mubaohiem

đúng là con rồng của châu á đẹp lắm

----------


## heocoi

hồng kông đẹp thật!

----------


## mubaohiem

ước j .............. hiz

----------


## sting

các món ăn ở hồng kong rất ngon mình đã một vài lần được thử

----------


## Meoluoi9x

oa Hồng Koong nhìn nhộn nhịp quá
Nghe nói là thiên đường mua sắm

----------


## pigcute

Nhìn mà hoa cả mắt T-T
Ôi vừa hiện đại, tráng lệ lại cũng rất văn minh sạch sẽ
ko biết đường HN bao h mới sạch như thế kia

----------


## Alyaj

Muốn đi Hồng Koong, Đài Loan...  :cuoi1: 
HK phát triên quá

----------

